# What companies make vertical-style hitch racks?



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I was sold on the idea of a hitch rack when I saw a picture of a trailer-hitch welded to a set of casters so the car rack turns into a garage rack. I already have a vertical rack in my garage* so that idea solves the problem of storing the rack when not in use - just keep using it!

I've seen the North Shore racks and so far that's the most likely option. Would love to see more options first though.

I know there are other smaller manufacturers out there, but so far I've been unable to find them. Google searches only lead to a million sites selling the same Yakima / Thule / Kuat / 1Up tray racks. 

I've seen the Softride Hang 2/4/5 series though, and that doesn't appeal... Would much rather have the wheels facing the car and the handlebars out back.

Thanks in advance for any pointers!

* Just a Harbor Freight thing, not really tall enough, wouldn't recommend it, have to hang bigger bikes by the rear triangle... but it gets the job done. Takes up less floor space than storing the bikes horizontally, and it's easy to roll around when it gets in the way.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Softride: Hitch mounted bike racks

Recon Racks: Recon Rack Co

And of course, North Shore: North Shore Bike Racks


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Like this?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Not sure if good idea.


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

Draftmaster makes vertical hitch racks. I have an older model that holds 4 bikes and have adapted it to work with my Surly Big Dummy long wheelbase cargo bike. It is a solid rack.


----------



## jmvdigital (Jun 21, 2007)

Removed.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*US made vertical rack double as a storage*

www.altaracks.com made in Utah, Life time warranty, and pick your own color


NWS said:


> I was sold on the idea of a hitch rack when I saw a picture of a trailer-hitch welded to a set of casters so the car rack turns into a garage rack. I already have a vertical rack in my garage* so that idea solves the problem of storing the rack when not in use - just keep using it!
> 
> I've seen the North Shore racks and so far that's the most likely option. Would love to see more options first though.
> 
> ...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I already bought a rack and stand since starting this thread, but that looks like good stuff. Especially that stand... The stand I got from Recon Racks works, but it doesn't have casters.


----------

